# Plattformunabhängigkeit Java/JavaFX



## derBachelor (19. Okt 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob JavaFX auf den folgenden Plattformen/Endgeräten/Browsern läuft:

• Betriebssysteme
o Microsoft Windows
o Linux
o Apple Mac OS

• Endgeräte
o PDA
o Smartphones

• Browser
o Internet Explorer
o Firefox
o Opera
o Safari

vielen Dank!


----------



## newcron (20. Okt 2009)

Ein eingeschränktes, aber generelles Ja. 

JavaFX läuft auf alledem, mit ein paar Voraussetzungen natürlich: 
Erstens müssen PDAs und Smartphones von einer sehr neuen Generation sein, um JavaFX zu können, soweit mir bekannt ist. Entwickelst du für diese darfst du allerdings nicht die komplette JavaFX API sondern nur das "Mobile Profile" verwenden. Da fehlen beispielsweise die Swing-Klassen, die du im "Desktop Profile" mit dabei hättest. 

Sobald Java auf deinem System installiert ist, können Browser auch JavaFX einbinden. Beim ersten Start eines JavaFX Applets gibt es nur eine lange Wartezeit, in der die gesamte JavaFX API heruntergeladen wird. 

Allerdings gibt es mit JavaFX dennoch probleme, die du bedenken solltest, bevor du etwas damit machst: 
Erstens ist durch die Übernahme von Sun durch Oracle die Zukunft von JavaFX mindestens fraglich.
Zweitens gibt es momentan keine besonders gute IDE Unterstützung für JavaFX (in Eclipse überhaupt nicht, das Netbeans-Plugin ist noch sehr verbuggt!) 
Drittens waren alle JavaFX Versionssprünge bis jetzt nicht mehr Rückwärtskompatibel: JavaFX 1.0 bzw. 1.1 Anwendungen lassen sich meißt nicht mehr mit JavaFX 1.2 kompilieren.
Viertens kann es zwischen Desktop- und Mobilgeräten in GUI Fragen keine Plattformunabhängigkeit geben: Mobile Geräte haben eine viel geringere Auflösung und haben deshalb völlig andere GUI Anforderungen als Desktop-Anwendungen. Das gleiche Userinterface für Desktop und Mobile zu verwenden ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## Unregistriert (20. Okt 2009)

cool, danke. hast du auch Quellen dazu, oder ist das nur so in Errinerung und du hast es irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt?


----------



## newcron (20. Okt 2009)

Quellen? Such mal nach "Future of JavaFX" oder ähnlichem... Da gibt es sehr viele Artikel über die Zukunft von JavaFX im Bezug auf die Sun Übernahme. 
Zu zweitens bis viertens kann ich dir keine Quelle nennen, sondern nur sagen, dass es sich um persönliche Erfahrung handelt: Seit Anfang des Jahres entwickle ich JavaFX und habe die Sprache auch bereits in echten (verwendeten) Anwendungen eingesetzt. Von daher weiß ich, dass Netbeans und JavaFX sich nicht sehr gut verstehen, und dass es gravierende Änderungen von JavaFX 1.1 zu 1.2 gab: In 1.1 gab es Mehrfachvererbung, in 1.2 nicht mehr - nur so als Beispiel. Auch die Verwendung von Threads hat sich in 1.2 deutlich gegenüber von 1.1 geändert. 
Die Sache mit Mobilen Geräten hat etwas mit dem Hausverstand zu tun: es macht bei der Entwicklung von GUIs einfach nen unterschied, ob du 1024x768 oder deutlich weniger (320x200?) Pixel zur Verfügung hast. Auf einem Mobildisplay musst du die Informationsmenge reduzieren und die GUI vereinfachen, weil du nicht ausreichend Platz hast. Außerdem gibt es dort keine Maus - wenn du mit berührungssensitiven Oberflächen arbeitest, müssen die Buttons über eine ausreichende Größe verfügen. 

Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass du ausreichend Quellen finden wirst, die mich hier bestätigen werden.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2009)

newcron hat gesagt.:


> Zweitens gibt es momentan keine besonders gute IDE Unterstützung für JavaFX (in Eclipse überhaupt nicht, das Netbeans-Plugin ist noch sehr verbuggt!)


JavaFX for Eclipse | Get Started - What to Download and Install | JavaFX for Eclipse


----------

